# Does having a previous premature baby make you high risk?



## iluvcocopops

My last baby was born 5wks early. I had her in a hospital that had a neonatal department onsite. I had requested to be booked into the same hospital with this next baby, but for some reason they have booked me into a different midwife led hospital for low-risk pregnancies with no neonatal care.

Why would they do this?
Has this happened to anyone else?
Is having a baby premature baby not considered high risk?


----------



## AP

It can depend on why your baby came early x


----------



## mummy3

^

Depends why. After my first preemie (also 35 weeker) I was midwife care. After he came early too we then transitioned to high risk but there was a reason mine came early. 

Maybe request an appointment with a high risk consultant?:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have had 2 preemies, and they have no clue why I went into pre-term labor. I was considered high risk for my last pregnancy. I hope you have found a doctor willing to go the distance with you sweetie. You should absolutely be considered high risk. The progesterone shots really helped get me a lot further than I was with my first baby. My waters ruptured out of nowhere at 33 weeks and I had to be induced at 34 weeks. Spent a total of 9 days in the hospital. With my first baby she was born at 27 weeks and I just went into pre-term labor, no cause known.


----------

